# Problème configuration NAS et SFR BOX



## sixuN60 (25 Février 2017)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je me permets de vous écrire car j'ai un récent problème qui commence à me prendre à la tête et m'empêche beaucoup de choses...

Je vous explique la situation. Je dispose d'un Macbook Air ainsi que d'un NAS maison basé sur OpenMediaVault (OMV). Avant de déménager, tout fonctionnait correctement.

Ayant quitté le cocon familial, j'ai changé de FAI et j'ai pris la Box SFR.
Sauf que le problème est le suivant, malgré un paramétrage du DHCP, du NAT, de l'UPNP, rien ne fonctionne...

Sur ma télévision, la SFR box détecte mon NAS et le Plexserveur dessus avec tout mes films, mais sur mon Macbook, je n'ai plus accès au NAS depuis le FINDER (il me met le message d'erreur suivant : *« nasclement » ne peut être ouvert car l’élément original est introuvable et « nasclement - SMB/CIFS » ne peut être ouvert car l’élément original est introuvable.
*
De plus, je ne peux pas accéder au NAS depuis FileZilla contrairement à avant, et ni Jdownloader. Même mon Plex serveur, quand je me connecte sur le site PLEX, il ne me détecte pas le NAS.

Le seul qui détecte le NAS est la télévision, à partir du mediacenter SFR, et je me demande si c'est parce qu'il est connecté en ethernet avec la box SFR. Je me demande si ce ne serait pas un problème de détection via WIFI.

Bref je suis bien perdu, et j'ai besoin de votre aide, car pour le moment je ne peux rien faire, et je songe même à vendre le NAS si je n'arrive pas à trouver la solution.

En vous remerciant par avance,


----------



## guytoon48 (26 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

As-tu déclaré ton NAS sur une IP fixe?


----------



## sixuN60 (26 Février 2017)

Oui sur l interface de la BOX SFR, j'ai enregistré l IP du NAS en adresse statique avec en plus l'adresse MAC.

J'arrive pas à comprendre...


----------



## kaos (27 Février 2017)

Salut, j'ai 2 NAS sous OMV aussi.
Tu as bien renseigné les nouveaux DNS de SFR dans ton NAS ?

Je pense que tu as changé de type d'IP ? ou la box a un paramètre différent d'avant.
J'utilise régulièrement un logiciel gratuit * LanScan* pour afficher les IP des NAS lors de la première connexion.

Un truc est contradictoire, tu dis ne plus avoir accés au NAS mais avoir renseigné les DHCP NAT etc ..

Tu peux aller sur la page d'admin mais les partages ne fonctionnent plus ?


----------



## sixuN60 (27 Février 2017)

Qu entends tu par renseigner les DNS sur ma box SFR?

J ai utilisé ipscanner pour avoir la nouvelle adresse IP que SFR a donné à mon NAS.

Oui jai accès à la page Admin en tapant l'adresse IP sur internet et en rentrant les codes d'accès. C'est PLEX qui ne fonctionne pas ni filezilla qui fonctionne que lorsque je me connecte en utilisateur mais pas en root.


----------



## guytoon48 (27 Février 2017)

L'IP locale du NAS est nouvelle même si elle est fixe; il faut peut-être redonner les droits d'administrateur à PLEX?...


----------



## kaos (27 Février 2017)

sixuN60 a dit:


> Qu entends tu par renseigner les DNS sur ma box SFR?
> 
> J ai utilisé ipscanner pour avoir la nouvelle adresse IP que SFR a donné à mon NAS.
> 
> Oui jai accès à la page Admin en tapant l'adresse IP sur internet et en rentrant les codes d'accès. C'est PLEX qui ne fonctionne pas ni filezilla qui fonctionne que lorsque je me connecte en utilisateur mais pas en root.



je disais plus de renseigner les add DNS SFR dans ton NAS.
Chaque FAI à 2 add qui différent suivant que tu sois chez Free, chez Orange etc ...
*SFR
 DNS primaire : 109.0.66.10 DNS secondaire : 109.0.66.20*
Mais t'as l'air de connaitre ta config, je doute que tu sois passé a coté d'un truc aussi évident.

Par contre j'ai jamais utilisé Plex et je suis surpris qu'un simple changement de FAI entrainent autant de soucis ...


Si tu ne trouve pas d'aide ici, un fil est réservé à OMV sur Forum hardware avec des utilisateurs ayant un niveau élevé.


----------



## sixuN60 (28 Février 2017)

Au contraire je suis assez novice, j'essaie d'apprendre mais je ne suis pas très compétent.

D'ailleurs je pense pas avoir ajouter les DNS, a première vue cela ne me parle pas! 

Comment connaître le DNS de ma box SFR et surtout ou faut il la mettre dans l'interface d OVM?

En te remerciant


----------



## kaos (1 Mars 2017)

Je t'ai écris les DNS SFR plus haut en Gras 

Dans OMV, c'est le menu réseau en bas de ton IP statique IPV4, tu vérras y'a DNS, c'est indispensable pour les mises a jour ? mais les mails d'alerte c'est sur, je les ai oublié u!ne fois et je ne recevais plus de mail d'alerte du serveur.


----------

